# yakin to little tybee



## flashsavage (Oct 15, 2009)

Im gonna be yakin over to little tybee island to do alittle fishin and was wondering if there are any good spots to catch big fish over there if anybody could give me some info that would be great ! im a regular to tybee and the pier but its gonna be my first trip over to little tybee and im hopin i can go over there and Set the Hook ! If someone would rather pm me that would be fine to . Thanks ! :fishing: O will be there the 3rd thru the 6th


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Get over there on an outgoing tide and fish the holes back in the creeks. At low tide, the fish get stuck in the holes and it can be really productive fishing.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

What E said...................go to Buck Hammack Creek, last creek before the inlet, or Jacks cut, next to last creek. 

Hey E...............got a 47" bull red from the surf a couple of weeks ago, new personel best!


----------



## flashsavage (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks thats what im lookin for is a few holes to hit ! About how much time would i have til low tide back there before im stuck sitin in the mud or does it stay enough water to get thru in the yak ?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Both creeks have sand at entrances (easy to pull your yak out of).............buck hammock entrance drys up at low tide, jacks cut does not, both have enought water in them at low tide to yak/fish.


----------



## flashsavage (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks ! i was thinking it would be dried up at low tide.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

you can pm trout man he lives in savanna and fish's the back river and little tybee a lot you two can might hook up and fish he knows a few good holes around there .


----------

